# Brushless DC motor controller



## Averageguy (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello, 

I have a brushless DC electric motor (400V 50kW). I will be using it in my electric car project. What kind of controller do I need? I am looking for scheme with engine and controller together. Thank you!


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Averageguy said:


> I am looking for scheme with engine and controller together


Take a look at this thread 

1,000 Euro EV Build


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Well maybe one of these....

https://www.rinehartmotion.com/standard.html

https://www.unitek-industrie-elektronik.de/bamocar-d3

http://www.sevcon.com/products/high-voltage-controllers/gen5-s7/


REgards

/Per


----------



## Averageguy (Jun 14, 2018)

pm_dawn said:


> Well maybe one of these....
> 
> https://www.rinehartmotion.com/standard.html
> 
> ...



Hello my friend,

UniTek Bamocar-PG-D3 is perfect, just what I was looking for! Thank you so much!


----------



## AdamToth (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys,

We are developing the high performance controllers in Hungary. I'm one of the developers in the DTI team. Soon the prototype development is over. We want to develop a user-friendly automotive controller that is one of the cheapest in the market. We have 1-2 projects in progress (electric AC Cobra race car and electric aircraft), but at this prototype stage we are also open to other projects.
Check out our site. https://www.drivetraininnovation.com/
We are currently working on the completion of the MV-500 controller.
We know the graphical interface of Sevcon and Bamocar and we tried to create a more friendly one. We will soon publish some videos about the operation, and you'll see what I'm talking about .

If you would like I can upload it here beforehand.


----------



## AdamToth (Jun 17, 2018)

Our first public quick demo video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3P6VfCtwkY


----------



## jeremyarrey (6 mo ago)

AdamToth said:


> Our first public quick demo video


Incredible effort put in video, but why are not you doing it anymore. That's such a great work


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
brushless dc motor(BLDC)


----------

